# Looking for a Hawaiian dessert, help!



## simonbaker (Jun 18, 2011)

I have a party coming up this week with a hawaiian theme. We are serving polynesian pork for the entree.  I am in desperate need to find a dessert for the occasion.   Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 19, 2011)

How about the old standby; Pineapple Upside Down cake?


----------



## simonbaker (Jun 19, 2011)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> How about the old standby; Pineapple Upside Down cake?


 
Thanks for the idea but we're looking for something more unique.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 19, 2011)

I would do some type of ambrosia with a piece of pound cake or plain butter cookie on the side.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 19, 2011)

Pineapple sorbet with Macadamia nut pound cake.


----------



## MSC (Jun 19, 2011)

One I like is macadamia nut pie, with or without coconut and homemade whipped cream.
And here's a link you might want to check out with lots of ideas.
http://recipes.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Hawaiian_Desserts


----------



## Snip 13 (Jun 19, 2011)

Halve some pineapples, scoop out the flesh with a spoon. Drizzle some white rum like Bacardi and a sprinkle of brown sugar on top. Place the pineapple chunks back in the hollow fruits. Top with thickly whipped cream and toasted coconut shavings.


----------



## letscook (Jun 19, 2011)

I am not home  but when get home later today I will post the recipe.
*Bannana Split cake -* 
Yellow or white cake, baked on a sheet pan, topped with vanilla pudding mixed with coolwhip and cream cheese,then sliced bannanas, then more coolwhip ,  then layer pinneapple, marchino cherries  pecans or wallnuts


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 19, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> Thanks for the idea but we're looking for something more unique.



So add some type of liquor to the topping and set it on fire! Hawaiians are real big on fire.


----------



## simonbaker (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you everyone with the great ideas. We know we w ill end up doing something with macadamia nuts but have'nt pinned down what exactly we will do yet.  The input coming in is wonderfull. Thanks again!


----------



## letscook (Jun 19, 2011)

Here is the recipe for the cake

*Bannana Split Cake*

1 cake mix baked per box instruction on a sheet pan
( i like white or yellow or even a funfetti one for this)
Cool cake completly
Mix together:
1 pkg of vanilla instant pudding
8- ounces soften cream cheese
1 1/2 cup milk

Spread ontop of cake
then layer the following in order:
2 cups of well drained crushed pinneaple
sliced bannana (dip in lemon juice so not to brown) to cover the cake
2 - 8 0z thawed coolwhip
Marchino cherries ( chopped -whole - sliced in half- whatever way you like them
Nuts of choice - I have used walnuts or pecans 
refridge till all is cold


----------



## NoraC (Jun 19, 2011)

We did a blue coconut sorbet with a white chocolate/macadamia nut cookie and slice of star fruit in martini glasses for the under the sea Gala - very pretty, nit that I took a pic or anything, LOL.


----------



## simonbaker (Jun 19, 2011)

NoraC said:


> We did a blue coconut sorbet with a white chocolate/macadamia nut cookie and slice of star fruit in martini glasses for the under the sea Gala - very pretty, nit that I took a pic or anything, LOL.


 
Did you make the blue cocnut sorbet or buy it that way?


----------



## NoraC (Jun 19, 2011)

Bought it from a local ice cream shop; they gave us a great deal because it was a not for profit, plus free program ad. We couldn't beat the price making it ourselves.  
Another truly wonderful thing that is typically Hawaiian, is a coconut milk based custard.  The very best quality comes from mixing equal parts of coconut milk, dark brown sugar and egg yolks, then baking like any egg custard.  It is so rich that you have to have a special plating plan for very small servings, but out of this world and easy to do ahead.  The quality is perfectly acceptable made with some whole eggs, so long as you strain out any tendrils from the whites.  

How many folks are you serving?


----------



## Claire (Jun 20, 2011)

Lived in Hawaii for many years.  There are two deserts that strike me now as particulary Hawaiin.  We went to many local potlucks/luaus (not to be confused with the tourist ones, this ws with local friends).  One was a sort of brownie looking thing, but white, made, I think, with condensed milk and coconut.  Another favorite was layered, I think Jello-O was featured in this one.  

I guess what I'm saying is the most difficult it is, the less Hawaiian it will really be.

If you want to get really easy, go to Kemoo Farms website, and order one of their cakes!


----------



## simonbaker (Jun 20, 2011)

NoraC said:


> Bought it from a local ice cream shop; they gave us a great deal because it was a not for profit, plus free program ad. We couldn't beat the price making it ourselves.
> Another truly wonderful thing that is typically Hawaiian, is a coconut milk based custard. The very best quality comes from mixing equal parts of coconut milk, dark brown sugar and egg yolks, then baking like any egg custard. It is so rich that you have to have a special plating plan for very small servings, but out of this world and easy to do ahead. The quality is perfectly acceptable made with some whole eggs, so long as you strain out any tendrils from the whites.
> 
> How many folks are you serving?


 
We are serving 65 people, mostly women.  I love the sorbet idea but we will not have access to a freezer.  The custard idea sounds good. Thanks!


----------



## NoraC (Jun 20, 2011)

I am sympathetic on the freezer; both our big one and upright kitchen one for standby went out the day of the gala: dry ice, refrigerator warming and last minute plating for 350 assembled desserts.  Gets the adrenaline going.

If you do the custard - and I recommend it - you can probably fill out the plate with some tropical fruit to good effect for 65 ladies.


----------



## simonbaker (Jun 20, 2011)

NoraC said:


> I am sympathetic on the freezer; both our big one and upright kitchen one for standby went out the day of the gala: dry ice, refrigerator warming and last minute plating for 350 assembled desserts. Gets the adrenaline going.
> 
> If you do the custard - and I recommend it - you can probably fill out the plate with some tropical fruit to good effect for 65 ladies.


 

The dinner is tomorrow.  We ended up making a tropical custard.  We cut up croissants, leftover made from scrath caramel rolls & hawaiin bread. We added toasted coconut & some tropical fruit, seasoned it with cinnamon then poured over a custard made with coconut milk, eggs, brown sugar & vanilla.  It smells wonderfull.  Not sure about putting a sauce over it yet, maybe just some amaretto with real whipped cream.

Thank you so very much for all the input!!


----------



## NoraC (Jun 20, 2011)

Sounds delicious! Good luck!


----------

